# Unmedicated IUI



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wondered if any of you could advise me re an unmedicated cycle of IUI. 

Am hoping to start tx during my next cycle - my question is how many scan to expect and approx when?? (am trying to work out things for my job - will i need lots of time off?) 

Have got an appointment for consent etc with my clinic nurse next week (but I have to start arranging my work diary nowish)

Thanx, Krissi


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Bump


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Treatment is veryyyyyyyyyyyy differnent depending on which clinic your at.

Im on No3 of unmedicated/natural IUI - we havent been given any scans at all. Just daily blood tests from day 7 to look out for my surge in LH.

Best bet is to ask your clinic.



Karen


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Oxford do things a bit differently. I assume you've had your bloods done on a previous cycle to test you hormone levels? I have a 28 day cycle so on day 10 I had to go in for a vaginal USS to check the size of my follicle and uterine lining. Depending on the result of this, I usually went back about 2 or 3 days later for another scan and was usually ready for insemination. When DP was having treatment, she has a very long and unpredictable cycle and needed to go up a bit more often as sometimes she ovulated really late and on one of the cycles she ovulated on day 24 but her uterine lining and cervical mucus (sorry TMI) was no longer 'right' so we abandoned that treatment. Clinics seem to do different things ie. blood test, ovulation scans or pee sticks.


----------

